# Sticky  Member Map



## Roy

I have just installed a Membership Map function, please take time to add your location, with all the talk of meetups I thought this would be interesting, it can be accessed from the menu, browse/member map or here : http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/membermap/


----------



## Padders

Its not showing on the browse menu yet Roy.


----------



## graham1981

Padders said:


> Its not showing on the browse menu yet Roy.


 Ahh it's not just me then! Thought I was doing something wrong again :biggrin:


----------



## Roy

Padders said:


> Its not showing on the browse menu yet Roy.


 Is it there now?


----------



## graham1981

Is for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Padders

Roy said:


> Is it there now?


 Yes! I was premature.


----------



## Roy

Padders said:


> Yes! I was premature.


 Thank you, I just forgot to save the menu


----------



## deano1956

what a great idea ! we are not alone !! :laugh:

deano


----------



## Rotundus

:thumbsup:


----------



## Padders

If I may make a minor suggestion to users, particularly with DBZ in mind, if you let it GPS fix you it may offer a little more personal info that some may be prepared to share ie actual home street etc, so it may be wise to manually enter your town or city unless you are happy with strangers stalking your street to nick your valuable Services collection or similar.


----------



## Roy

Padders said:


> If I may make a minor suggestion to users, particularly with DBZ in mind, if you let it GPS fix you it may offer a little more personal info that some may be prepared to share ie actual home street etc, so it may be wise to manually enter your town or city unless you are happy with strangers stalking your street to nick your valuable Services collection or similar.


 Yes I was going to say the same, thanks Padders :thumbsup: I have made it so only members can see the map too.


----------



## Padders

Now Steve, unless you really are counting penguins at present I think you may have taken the anonymity issue a bit too seriously.


----------



## Roy

Padders said:


> Now Steve, unless you really are counting penguins at present I think you may have taken the anonymity issue a bit too seriously.


 :laugh:


----------



## GASHEAD

Great idea - added myself.


----------



## richy176

Padders said:


> Yes! I was premature.


 Your GP should be able to give you some pills to sort that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RWP

If I choose a random stately home is that ok.........maybe the gps of the helicopter landing pad :yes:


----------



## Karrusel

Roy

The map doesn't include the Mediterranean?


----------



## Roy

Looks like I'm the furthest North at the moment, must all still be asleep up there :laugh:


----------



## RWP

Roy said:


> Looks like I'm the furthest North at the moment, must all still be asleep up there :laugh:


 They're just making sure it's free Roy


----------



## Roy

Correction, Mach has just woken up :laugh:


----------



## Roy

Karrusel said:


> Roy
> 
> The map doesn't include the Mediterranean?


 It does?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`



Roy said:


> Correction, Mach has just woken up :laugh:


 Chance would be a fine thing, have you forgotten that you put me on a 24 hour shift, Roy?


----------



## Robden

I'm on.

Good innit! :thumbsup:


----------



## ong

Me too. Thanks Roy

:rltrlt:


----------



## 1475lee

Added, cheers Roy.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## richy176

Nice addition to the forum @Roy. Maybe entering your details should be a requirement for anyone wanting a TWF badge?


----------



## bowie

thanks Roy I am above you.


----------



## Teg62x

Where are all the other "Jocks" :biggrin:


----------



## gimli

@SBryantgb is that where you're really at ? Would be nice to see some landscape pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb

gimli said:


> @SBryantgb is that where you're really at ? Would be nice to see some landscape pictures. :thumbsup:


 :yahoo:


----------



## dobra

Dobra oversea branch in - Wight Magic


----------



## Caller.

I'm in! Everyone seems a long way away!


----------



## Robden

Caller. said:


> I'm in! Everyone seems a long way away!


 Aah! Bless!


----------



## brummie1875

Roy, *Is there a reason that i'm a house?*


----------



## Roy

brummie1875 said:


> Roy, *Is there a reason that i'm a house?*


 No idea :laugh: I'll look into it.


----------



## Padders

brummie1875 said:


> Roy, *Is there a reason that i'm a house?*


 Brummies! I think it shows the location of the person logged in, ie you, as a house to suggest that this is where you are located and point out which is you. It is the same for me and is presumably the same for everyone.

I admit I did ponder the same issue for a while after I did mine!


----------



## brummie1875

Roy said:


> No idea :laugh: I'll look into it.


 *I have put a bit of timber on since i was i'll but has it been that much? *

*Not too worried mate just thought before the screen gets more abuse i'd ask. * :biggrin:


----------



## Roy

brummie1875 said:


> *I have put a bit of timber on since i was i'll but has it been that much? *
> 
> *Not too worried mate just thought before the screen gets more abuse i'd ask. * :biggrin:


 I'm shown as a house too when I look at it so it must be showing a house when it is your own place.


----------



## brummie1875

Padders said:


> Brummies! I think it shows the location of the person logged in, ie you, as a house to suggest that this is where you are located and point out which is you. It is the same for me and is presumably the same for everyone.
> 
> I admit I did ponder the same issue for a while after I did mine!


 *Ah that makes pérfect sense thanks.*

*You can tell i'm well blessed with my computer skills and all things tinternet related. *


----------



## Mr Levity

Ah, but I've put my work location, not because I don't want anyone to know where I live, but because I practically live here. It's also my delivery address for watch and non watch related parcels. Is there a shop icon ? :laugh:


----------



## badgersdad

Love it. I'm in. It's a bit skinny over in East Anglia, isn't it?


----------



## Roy

badgersdad said:


> Love it. I'm in. It's a bit skinny over in East Anglia, isn't it?


 It's early days. I'm sure more will join in tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisp75

Hope its OK for a relatively new member to put theirs in. Just done it


----------



## Roy

chrisp75 said:


> Hope its OK for a relatively new member to put theirs in. Just done it


 Of course it is :thumbsup:


----------



## JayDeep

Padders said:


> Yes! I was premature.


 Happens to me all the time. I just tell her that she's post mature.


----------



## RWP

gimli said:


> @SBryantgb is that where you're really at ? Would be nice to see some landscape pictures. :thumbsup:


 It's where he will be when Mrs SGB values his collection/ hoard


----------



## Gaspode

Teg62x said:


> Where are all the other "Jocks" :biggrin:


 Based on all the fuss being made in the media about Burns Night, it seems that they're all in England.....


----------



## WRENCH

Just in case any potential thieves are getting any ideas, I still behave in the manner of my forefathers.

http://www.kincraig.com/wolfof.htm


----------



## Trigger

In. I appear to be the most southerly sweaty sock.


----------



## Jonesinamillion

I'm on, surprised to see I'm alone in gods own city (Stoke on Trent if you were wondering!).

worth pinning this thread or adding to the menu?



chrisp75 said:


> Hope its OK for a relatively new member to put theirs in. Just done it


 is this following on from the "premature" post?


----------



## Tazmo61

I'm on , another for Yorkshire :thumbsup:


----------



## AVO

I entered mine as Norwich. Actually I live in Dibley with Geraldine, Alice, Hugo and all the other oddballs. :laugh:


----------



## RoddyJB

Great idea Roy! Just added my Canada location.

I spend half my time near Glasgow but couldn't see a way to add both?

It would be cool if everyone added theirs!


----------



## relaxer7

Great idea Roy! Next step is a couple of meet ups :thumbs_up:


----------



## JayDeep

Not many North Americans. Keep em coming boys.


----------



## RoddyJB

JayDeep said:


> Not many North Americans. Keep em coming boys.


 So far, we're the closest members on this side of the pond Jay.


----------



## RoddyJB

Roy said:


> I'm shown as a house too when I look at it so it must be showing a house when it is your own place.


 I'm a house too? I changed my location to just be the city with no Post Code and or my Post Code but it doesn't seem to matter, I'm still a house?

Is there any option to show both locations, ie: Vancouver BC & Glasgow Scotland for us commuters?


----------



## JayDeep

Roddyjb said:


> So far, we're the closest members on this side of the pond Jay.


 Yes sir, I see that. You're just north of me, Canada right?


----------



## RoddyJB

JayDeep said:


> Yes sir, I see that. You're just north of me, Canada right?


 Yep, about 350 miles north of you.


----------



## Roy

Roddyjb said:


> I'm a house too? I changed my location to just be the city with no Post Code and or my Post Code but it doesn't seem to matter, I'm still a house?
> 
> Is there any option to show both locations, ie: Vancouver BC & Glasgow Scotland for us commuters?


 When you look at the map it shows your own location as a house for "home".

you cannot show two locations, sorry.


----------



## RoddyJB

Roy said:


> When you look at the map it shows your own location as a house for "home".
> 
> you cannot show two locations, sorry.


 Thanks Roy, too bad about the locations, maybe I'll change mine to Glasgow when I am there.

If it shows my location ( & a few others) as a green house for home, how does it show most others as a blue person?


----------



## harryblakes7

I'm on there too now 

Another for Somerset!! :laugh:


----------



## Roy

Roddyjb said:


> Thanks Roy, too bad about the locations, maybe I'll change mine to Glasgow when I am there.
> 
> If it shows my location ( & a few others) as a green house for home, how does it show most others as a blue person?


 It shows your own location as a house when you are looking at it, to everyone else it is a blue person except for their own which will be a house.

sorry just read your post correctly, I don't know then, I'll look into it, I thought it was as I described it above.


----------



## harryblakes7

Trigger said:


> In. I appear to be the most southerly sweaty sock.


 I see your in Edinburgh Trigger........... I might be coming up there one day to see my ex girlfriend and see if she still hates me.......... :laugh: Her middle name is "Bunny Boiler"...........


----------



## RoddyJB

Roy said:


> It shows your own location as a house when you are looking at it, to everyone else it is a blue person except for their own which will be a house.


 Okay, that explains that. Thanks very much for the explanation Roy! This is a great addition to the forum!


----------



## Roy

Roddyjb said:


> Okay, that explains that. Thanks very much for the explanation Roy! This is a great addition to the forum!


 Yes it is very interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson

Can I have my house painted? I'm not that fond of the colour! :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## RoddyJB

Roy said:


> Yes it is very interesting :thumbsup:


 Only a couple days ago I was going to ask on the forum if there were any other members in Canada etc.


----------



## Roy

Roddyjb said:


> Only a couple days ago I was going to ask on the forum if there were any other members in Canada etc.


 It will be brilliant if everyone adds to it :thumbsup:


----------



## RoddyJB

36000 odd



Roy said:


> It will be brilliant if everyone adds to it :thumbsup:


 Maybe that should be a requirement? Be a busy map with 36000 odd blue people on it....


----------



## RoddyJB

Okay, lets get some more Canadian members on the map! Come on, I know you're hiding out there somewhere!!!

Of course, when I'm back in Glasgae I'll be looking for more kilted members!


----------



## BondandBigM

Roddyjb said:


> Of course, when I'm back in Glasgae I'll be looking for more kilted members!












:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RoddyJB

BondandBigM said:


> :laugh: :laugh:


 Aye, that was fleet awricht Laddie but I cannae see whit kynd o watch he's wearin!


----------



## deano1956

there is a few gathering in and round Yorkshire, badges at the ready for a meet & greet guys ?? :thumbs_up:

deano


----------



## rodiow

I'm In :laugh:

Looks like I got to share the Island.....damn! :tumbleweed:


----------



## Mart

Looks like I've doubled the Devon and Cornwall contingent by adding my pin.


----------



## RoddyJB

i'm betting we already have a winner for the furthest south! Can't imagine there would be too many south of SBryantgb.


----------



## RoddyJB

What are we, *orphans* over here? This side of the pond is remaining pretty sparse!


----------



## WRENCH

A legend solved.

Loch Freuchie ('Fraoch' the heatherly loch),

The story goes that a young man named @mach 0.0013137, at the request of the lady Maidh, went to the dragon inhabited island to gather rowan berries. He completed the task and evaded the dragon but the lady insisted that nothing would please her except that he return to her with the uprooted rowan tree. On his second visit he got the tree but woke the dragon, who in mortal combat gnawed off @mach 0.0013137 arms and legs! Maidh found both lying dead on the shore of the crannog.

This legend must now be dispelled, but the question remains about the whereabouts of the rest of the crew.


----------



## RoddyJB

There be nae mention of a crew in the legend...


----------



## Graham Osborne

I'm on.


----------



## LFB

Good call Roy


----------



## Sulie

Roy said:


> I have just installed a Membership Map function, please take time to add your location, with all the talk of meetups I thought this would be interesting, it can be accessed from the menu, browse/member map or here : http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/membermap/
> 
> View attachment 10587


 HiRoy, this is Fab 

Could you advise me on how to change my location as its put me in a middle of an industrial estate .. :clap:


----------



## Roy

Sulie said:


> HiRoy, this is Fab
> 
> Could you advise me on how to change my location as its put me in a middle of an industrial estate .. :clap:


 Just click on my location, then on update and change it :thumbsup:


----------



## Sulie

Roy said:


> Just click on my location, then on update and change it :thumbsup:


 Sorted :thumbsup: i have now been re-located .. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

WRENCH said:


> A legend solved.
> 
> Loch Freuchie ('Fraoch' the heatherly loch),
> 
> The story goes that a young man named @mach 0.0013137, at the request of the lady Maidh, went to the dragon inhabited island to gather rowan berries. He completed the task and evaded the dragon but the lady insisted that nothing would please her except that he return to her with the uprooted rowan tree. On his second visit he got the tree but woke the dragon, who in mortal combat gnawed off @mach 0.0013137 arms and legs! Maidh found both lying dead on the shore of the crannog.
> 
> This legend must now be dispelled, but the question remains about the whereabouts of the rest of the crew.


 I must say there wasn`t much on the island in the way of places to hide from a dragon ....










(photo nicked from the net)

:laugh:

Ok, I`ll admit it - I`m not actually there but we have to be careful of some bad people south of the border who mean us harm. :bash:

PS & before certain members of the forum take offence - the individuals in question are *NOT* English :tongue:


----------



## richy176

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok, I`ll admit it - I`m not actually there but we have to be careful of some bad people south of the border who mean us harm. :bash:
> 
> PS & before certain members of the forum take offence - the individuals in question are *NOT* English :tongue:


 There are a lot of Scots living down here as well as a few Brits like Andy Murray although if he does not start winning again he may have to revert to being a Scot


----------



## Bling9er

Added myself. I have to admit, that task stretched my IT skills to the limit...


----------



## odyseus10

Now added, although I feel quite lonely - apart from a few 'islanders' across the Solent


----------



## dobra

Being a bit thick here, but where do I find the map giving all members please?

mike



odyseus10 said:


> Now added, although I feel quite lonely - apart from a few 'islanders' across the Solent


 Never mind O, we will wave to you!


----------



## Karrusel

dobra said:


> Being a bit thick here, but where do I find the map giving all members please?
> 
> mike
> 
> Never mind O, we will wave to you!


 I've been following this thread back & Roy has posted a link to click on. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

Sulie said:


> Could you advise me on how to change my location as its put me in a middle of an industrial estate .. :clap:


 For non important officials from the likes of the council and various other chancers like in supermarkets that seem to think they have a god given right to know who I am, where I live and ask for my address and post code I give them a random address on one industrial estate and then a post code that shows me living in a local skip hire yard.

Surprising the amount of junk mail I don't get these days.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I must say there wasn`t much on the island in the way of places to hide from a dragon ....
> 
> 
> 
> (photo nicked from the net)
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Ok, I`ll admit it - I`m not actually there but we have to be careful of some bad people south of the border who mean us harm. :bash:
> 
> PS & before certain members of the forum take offence - the individuals in question are *NOT* English :tongue:


 I worked in Glen Quaich, where loch Freuchie is situated, often, Anyone touring Scotland, the road from Amulree to Kenmore through Glen Quaich is spectacular.










@mach 0.0013137 the reason the island is so small in the picture is because U173 was fully submerged at the time and as the loch is shallow the water displacement is quite considerable.


----------



## rodiow

odyseus10 said:


> Now added, although I feel quite lonely - apart from a few 'islanders' across the Solent


 Hello from across the pond neighbour ! :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

WRENCH said:


> I worked in Glen Quaich, where loch Freuchie is situated, often, Anyone touring Scotland, the road from Amulree to Kenmore through Glen Quaich is spectacular.


 I can confirm that, having gone out of the way just to enjoy that route on many occasions myself :thumbs_up:



WRENCH said:


> @mach 0.0013137 the reason the island is so small in the picture is because U173 was fully submerged at the time and as the loch is shallow the water displacement is quite considerable.


 That explains it, I did wonder :laugh:


----------



## Lou61

Just put Taunton on the map.


----------



## Lampoc

Someone had to put Lincolnshire on the map. Before anyone cracks any jokes, I'm not a local!


----------



## Davey P

I think I've added myself to the map, but the internet connection here in the office is so slow I can't view it properly to check. Still, I assume it worked OK just by entering my postcode. If not, I'll do it again when I get home next week :biggrin:


----------



## odyseus10

It did take a couple if attempts to get it to do anything though. Entering my post code didn't work (tried twice but nothing happened) but entering the town did work??


----------



## RoddyJB

It is amazing, if not disappointing that so far just over 1/4 of a percent, roughly 0.28% of the total membership, have come on board!!!

I think it would be great to have a few thousand more...

There must be more members located between the Atlantic & Pacific Oceans, if not us poor orphans over here in the colonies will be sooo lonely!


----------



## bridgeman

Lampoc said:


> Someone had to put Lincolnshire on the map. Before anyone cracks any jokes, I'm not a local!


 Yellowbelly :laugh:


----------



## RoddyJB

STILL *LESS THAN 0.3 OF 1 %* OF MEMBERS HAVE ADDED THEIR LOCATION TO THE MAP - NOT EVEN A THIRD OF ONE PERCENT!


----------



## Wookie_66

Now on


----------



## Livius de Balzac

My location is no longer a secret


----------



## gimli

First it was the member map, then the country flags... Time to buy some tin foil... :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Galimbe

I added Dniprodzerginsk)))


----------



## harryblakes7

Livius de Balzac said:


> My location is no longer a secret


 i like the car in your icon Livius i had an identical one!! i know...... its off topic, sorry guys...


----------



## Odo

Roddyjb said:


> STILL *LESS THAN 0.3 OF 1 %* OF MEMBERS HAVE ADDED THEIR LOCATION TO THE MAP - NOT EVEN A THIRD OF ONE PERCENT!


 I'm on, I like to feel exclusive


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches

I'm on there now. Postcode search seems blissfully unaware of my house name, so my pin is about a quarter of a mile from my house, but it's close enough.


----------



## crilin202

I just updated mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Boxbrownie

Mine also..........updated..........only been down here a year :laugh:


----------



## Prado

Done it now.


----------



## Robti

Added, quite sparse up here


----------



## Caller.

Is it just me or have al the markers gone? Whilst looking at Robti's location, I noticed I couldn't see all the others, including my own. When I checked via my profile I could see mine, but no-one else's?


----------



## SIB

Just added mine, surprised to see a few others very close by


----------



## federico.85

I have put "Rome" which is my home city, but I currently live in London.


----------



## Hussle

Just added myself, home and my shop are only 30 seconds apart so the dot covers both!


----------



## Chris 37

Added myself, noticed a couple of other members in Stoke on Trent. :thumbsup:


----------



## AVO

Chris 37 said:


> Added myself, noticed a couple of other members in Stoke on Trent. :thumbsup:


 Born and brought up in S-O-T, lifelong Stoke fan, been in Norfolk for 27 years. I still have family in the Longton and Weston Coyney area.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Just added myself... I thought I did a long time ago... hmmmnnn!

Anyways... kinda lonely here.


----------



## Pete wilding

It would appear I exist


----------



## Kev7950

All done


----------



## mitadoc

Added myself, and surprised to see 2 more are in sunny Brighton


----------



## jonesy9

Done. Seems there's nobody in Northamptonshire with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taffyman

My location is on there But the wrong Flag. H


----------



## Allthingsmustpass

Hi everyone, newbie here, first post and I've added to the map. It's a great idea.


----------



## Tusco

Added mine, apparently I am one of the only two living in Italy...


----------



## Sometimes its Gus

done it... good to see where others are.


----------



## aleo

Saved


----------



## Millenary Watches

Super innit!


----------



## Hayballs

That's Stonehaven added!!

Great idea for a members map :thumbs_up:


----------



## Steve D70

Added I believe.


----------



## JELLI

i am on


----------



## Andy Jackson

I am officially on the map :thumbsup:

Nice to see a few local to me


----------



## Inti

What a great idea. Added mine.


----------



## Eski

I'm mapped :biggrin:


----------



## KAS118

Done :clap:


----------



## Edwards Jenson

Added! This is a great idea.


----------



## Paul H.

Done,,,,,Cheers from Canada!!


----------



## Marcin

Added


----------



## salvadali

Added , quite interesting to browse through.


----------



## Madmarcus

I'm in.


----------



## Bricey

Tusco said:


> Added mine, apparently I am one of the only two living in Italy...


 Making Italy more popular than the Fens as far as I can tell :swoon:


----------



## MaxW

Added, surprised to see I'm not the only Worcester representative!


----------



## richy176

MaxW said:


> Added, surprised to see I'm not the only Worcester representative!


 What a sauce.


----------



## Bricey

MaxW said:


> Added, surprised to see I'm not the only Worcester representative!


 That's easy for you to say.


----------



## GezzaT

First post and added my location, Cambridge.

Gezza


----------



## Dxnnis

:thumbs_up: added


----------



## gomezcarsonk

Roy said:


> I have just installed a Membership Map function, please take time to add your location, with all the talk of meetups I thought this would be interesting, it can be accessed from the menu, browse/member map or here : http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/membermap/employee monitoring
> 
> View attachment 10587


 it's just a great idea!
noted myself, thanks!
I will study where all the guys are from here
By the way, I'm new to the forum! :biggrin:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

How come I can't access the map? Where do you click or whatever?

Thanx!


----------



## Alpha550t

Mechanical Alarm said:


> How come I can't access the map? Where do you click or whatever?
> 
> Thanx!


 Click on members map, second line down, top of main page.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Derrrr...

Thanx Mate, I don't think I have ever looked at that bar!


----------



## Roxyben

Put myself on the map. Representing Rotherham! It's lovely.......really :laugh:


----------



## Mike P Ryan

I'm on the map now baby.....yeah!


----------



## Dominicc

Done. First one in the NL I see.


----------

